
Ask HN: How to generate API documentation from .md/.rst files? - cryptography
How would you go about generating single-page API documentation using either .md or .rst files? Is there a managed service available? Something like Stripe docs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api
======
sunsunych
I can recommend you to use something like
[https://docuapi.com/](https://docuapi.com/) for Hugo (golang-based static
site generator).

If you fell in love with NodeJS and something like Vue, I'll recommend to use
VuePress. Very impressive and fast.

Both of these is easy to use. All you need to setup is CI config and deploy
static documentation anywhere you want.

------
russianator
There's an actual API documentation standard called Blueprint API with some
tools for this. [https://apiblueprint.org](https://apiblueprint.org)

